# Gibson LP R9 at a fair dollar ....



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

No affiliation with seller but this R9 is priced well. Recently sold my R9 for $5500.
There’s Uber higher priced R9’s out there to be sure.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

